# Another modification



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah we ;;ll see what happens , did you figure out your turn signals yet ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Yeah we ;;ll see what happens , did you figure out your turn signals yet ?


Yup sure did brian. I installed all 4 resistors and no more hyper flashing =], Im glad because I was not bound to have to take my turn signal bulbs out after I spent 30.00 between the 4 I had to buy for the fronts and backs.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What is a Brooder ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

A resistor you mean? Bec I don't see the word brooder in there lol.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No I mean Brooder !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not sure lol. I didn't see that word in there..so im confused a little haha


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You live in Iowa and you are confused about what a Brooder is .. 

What is a Brooder ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive never heard of that term lol. I come work constantly and come home...so I don't get out much hahaha


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you have a dictionary ? Google Brooder .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL what just happened here? How blue is 8K again?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL what just happened here? How blue is 8K again?


It's not that bright of a blue. It's more white than anything with a hint of blue. I guess it's suppose to be the kinda blue as my cruze is like that space blue. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Please stay in Iowa I don't want to be blinded by your blue PnP! :icon_scratch:


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Please stay in Iowa I don't want to be blinded by your blue PnP! :icon_scratch:


Lol. Don't worry I will for now. The thing about the cruze is they sit low enough no matter what model you get....so hids won't really be blinding as it would if it's a truck. That is the only thing I hate about hids...is when ppl buy them for their truck and it's worse if the truck is lifted. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Lol. Don't worry I will for now. The thing about the cruze is they sit low enough no matter what model you get....so hids won't really be blinding as it would if it's a truck. That is the only thing I hate about hids...is when ppl buy them for their truck and it's worse if the truck is lifted.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


This is entirely false. I've gone over exactly why HIDs fitted into reflector housings that were designed for halogen lamps blind oncoming drivers in MANY threads. Don't go around spreading misinformation. 

Sure, it's _worse _when they buy them for trucks and those trucks are lifted, but don't be fooled into thinking you're perfectly safe by multiplying the amount of glare you're producing in your Cruze. Since when was "it's not as bad as that guy" a valid reference point? As giantsnation said, please stay in Iowa. We don't need to be blinded everywhere else. Need more proof? See the below article, which I have posted nearly a hundred times:

Are HID Kits Legal or Safe - The Xtreme Revolution

The CruzeTalk staff does not support the install of illegal and unsafe equipment in Cruze.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is entirely false. I've gone over exactly why HIDs blind oncoming drivers in MANY threads. Don't go around spreading misinformation.
> 
> Sure, it's _worse _when they buy them for trucks and those trucks are lifted, but don't be fooled into thinking you're perfectly safe by multiplying the amount of glare you're producing in your Cruze. Since when was "it's not as bad as that guy" a valid reference point? As giantsnation said, please stay in Iowa. We don't need to be blinded everywhere else. Need more proof? See the below article, which I have posted nearly a hundred times:
> 
> ...


Hey buddy. . I don't tell you what to do to your car....and your not going to tell me either. You did this to my buddy Anthony on Facebook or his kn CAI and it's ridiculous. If hids are illegal than why are they still on the market??. I'm not trying to be a dick...but I'm getting tired of you bullying others on the decisions they make on modifications like the KN cai for example. It's pointless if you ask me. Besides that...i haven't given any one false information on hids in this thread nor any other thread. I may have given my opinion on em to a certain extent but it wasn't anything like what your assuming. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Lol. Don't worry I will for now. The thing about the cruze is they sit low enough no matter what model you get....so hids won't really be blinding as it would if it's a truck. That is the only thing I hate about hids...is when ppl buy them for their truck and it's worse if the truck is lifted.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have a friend who has hids in his car and it is pretty close to the same height as our cars and they are still blinding. Granted yes those who have lifted trucks and throw hids in them go straight into your eyes and are still bright no matter how much you point them down. And also yes they are illegal but they are still on the market for people who actually use them for their correct purpose. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Hey buddy. . I don't tell you what to do to your car....and your not going to tell me either. You did this to my buddy Anthony on Facebook or his kn CAI and it's ridiculous. If hids are illegal than why are they still on the market??. I'm not trying to be a dick...but I'm getting tired of you bullying others on the decisions they make on modifications like the KN cai for example. It's pointless if you ask me. Besides that...i haven't given any one false information on hids in this thread nor any other thread. I may have given my opinion on em to a certain extent but it wasn't anything like what your assuming.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Just an FYI, all HIDs sold come with the fine print "For off-road use only". Thus, this is the reason they're still for sale.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Hey buddy. . I don't tell you what to do to your car....and your not going to tell me either. You did this to my buddy Anthony on Facebook or his kn CAI and it's ridiculous. If hids are illegal than why are they still on the market??. I'm not trying to be a dick...but I'm getting tired of you bullying others on the decisions they make on modifications like the KN cai for example. It's pointless if you ask me. Besides that...i haven't given any one false information on hids in this thread nor any other thread. I may have given my opinion on em to a certain extent but it wasn't anything like what your assuming.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


He was simply stating the obvious. 

1) They are illegal, ask any cop. They clearly say "Off road use only"
2) We do not support HID because of the above. Common Sense.
3) We will not accept you spreading misinformation on the boards and disrespecting other members, the car may sit lower, but i have myself seen other Cruzes with them and i felt like i need eye surgery of how BLINDED i was. XtremeRevolution is trying to HELP you. I did not see him telling you what to do, he was simply stating the VERY obvious and it is up to you for interpretation.

I am closing this thread. Before it turns more south and before any other member use this to blind other vehicles.


----------

